# Guitar Amp Repair



## Ronald60 (Jan 12, 2020)

Guitar Amp repair


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

thread


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Life


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

42.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Hertz.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Ronald60 said:


> Guitar Amp repair


What do you need fixed?


----------



## _Knighthawk_ (Mar 2, 2014)

There is a guy in Hamilton who is pretty good. His name is Chris.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Favourite thread


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The importance of first impressions.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Can sometimes be borne out by use of stock photo avatars.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

When I was a kid I had an electric guitar and an amplifier. The amplifier stopped working one day. Some guy was there, and he decided to try to repair it. I think he tried pretty hard for a couple of hours or maybe even a week. I thought I saw him before. He had a moustache. I think we called him "dad". I don't know if he ever got that amplifier working again...

Some memories just seem to stick with you forever.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Use your tongue to test current.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

player99 said:


> Use your tongue to test current.


Works for 9 volt batteries, so why not caps and power supplies?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Doug Gifford said:


> Works for 9 volt batteries, so why not caps and power supplies?


I am thinking power transformers.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

CAPS


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Johnny6String (Aug 27, 2018)

laristotle said:


>



just have to make sure you're jamming Live Wire


----------

